# Intense Uzzi 2013 Fragen und Antworten



## LeonII (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Da ich noch ein paar fragen habe, dachte ich mir ich poste mal hier...
Im 2013er Modell müsste ja ein 216mm Dämpfer verbaut sein und in der oberen Stellung 190mm Federweg bereit stellen.

Hat jemand schon nen 222mm Dämpfer verbaut?
Ich werde mir wohl ein paar Huber Buchsen machen lassen, da ich keine passenden Dämpfer einbau Buchsen gefunden habe.

Hat denn überhaupt schon jemand das 2013er Modell? Es wäre schön wenn man ins Gespräch käme.


MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (17. Juli 2013)

Klinke mich hier ein 

Keine Antworten, aber ne Frage...

Hab den Rahmen auch bestellt und der sollte so langsam auch eintrudeln. Ich bin wegen dem Antrieb noch unentschlossen. Ich kenne nur die 'Klassiker'.

Es soll ein Allroundbike werden, aber primär für viel Bergab-Spass, möchte aber auch bergauf fahren können. 1x10, 1x11 ist Neuland für mich...ansonsten dachte ich 2x9 Kombi, aber was fahrt ihr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (17. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Meine Fragen wurde im vpp thread noch beantwortet. Ich fahre gerade 2x9... Race face six C Kurbel. Hatte die bionicon Kettenführung dran, aber nur eine Abfahrt in Wildbad :-(. Werde jetzt meine 2 Fach auf 1 umbauen und ne MRP Führung testen.
Könnte ich es mir raus suchen, würde ich XX1 fahren.

Für 1x9 oder 1x10 musst du dich eben für eine gewisse Bandbreite entscheiden und bist somit eingeschränkt. Man wird aber nicht so faul.

Ich habe übrigens einen vivid Air mit 222mm eingebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden!


MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (17. Juli 2013)

Hi und danke für deine Antwort.

Du meinst 1x9 reicht? Fährst Du auch bergauf? Ich habe in meiner Gegend zwar nur Hügel, aber auch die möchte ich nicht hochschieben, bin halt auch kein Duracell-Männchen 

Den Vivid hätte ich auch nehmen sollen. Ich habe die Dämpferoption für den CCDB genutzt, aber ich habe schon jetzt keine Lust mich mit dem Setup anzufreunden


----------



## LeonII (17. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Also mit 1 Fach kommt man schon klar. Wenn du ein 32 oder 34iger Blatt nimmst kommst schon einiger Maßen hoch. Fängst hält mit nem 32 iger an und wenn du fit bist wechselst du eben auf 34 easy im Sattel sitzen geht dann nicht immer, aber meistens. Runter zu kannst halt kein Gas mehr geben bei der Übersetzung...
Mein vivid hat ne verkleinerte Kammer und passt super zur Uzzi.

Gruß


----------



## LeonII (17. Juli 2013)

Ach so,

Was für ne Farbe hast bestellt? Ich hab raw... Wollte eh mal wissen ob der nun ohne Klarlack ist, meiner Meinung nach ist nix drauf. Ich finde den cane creek auch geil, aber vor den Einstellungen habe ich auch Respekt. Stell dann immer mal ein paar Bilder rein, damit der thread hier mal wächst. Ich muss auch noch mal ein paar pics machen. Aber die Uzzi ist echt überragend... 

Ich habe ja noch ne 2 Fach drauf, aber meine bionicon hat nicht eine Abfahrt gehalten. Ohne Kettenführung will ich nicht fahren, baue also auf MRP mit 1 Blatt um.

MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (18. Juli 2013)

Dann gucke ich mich mal Richtung 1x10 um, XX1 ist mir zu teuer 

Ich habe hin und her überlegt ob raw oder gelb und meine Freundin entscheiden lassen, so wurde es gelb. Hoffe, mich daran nicht satt zu sehen . Ein wenig bereue ich es, weil raw lieferbar war und ich nun seit gut 6 Wochen auf gelb warte 

Interessant, dass Du dein Glory verkaufst. Habe auch eins und spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, es abzugeben, wenn ich mit der Uzzi bergab zufrieden bin.


----------



## LeonII (18. Juli 2013)

Ja, noch hängt es im Keller... Nachdem es schon vier mal verkauft war, ist es immer noch da :-/.
Ganz kommt es nicht ran, aber fast... Ich wollte von zwei auf 1 bike reduzieren. Ein reines dh bike ist für mich übertrieben, da lachen mich alle auf der Strecke aus .

Dann fährst du ja schon ein Fach. Ich hab ans glory ne 1x10 mit 11-36 und nem 32iger Blatt dran gemacht gehabt und konnte dann bergauf fahren... Würde aber ein 34iger für die Uzzi nehmen.



MfG


----------



## LeonII (26. Juli 2013)

Und,

Hast deinen Rahmen bekommen...? Mach mal ein Bildchen . Bin immer noch am modifizieren der MRP, ich denke ich habe es fast geschafft. Mit 32 Zähnen kommt man schon den Berg hoch, das habe ich nochmal probiert. In der Ebenen groß Gas geben geht dann nur noch bedingt. Ohne Kettenführung will ich aber nicht fahren. Gib mal Bescheid, wie es bei dir läuft.

MfG


----------



## gigo (26. Juli 2013)

Hatte bei meinem Rahmen auch massive Probleme mit der Kettenführung (e.13 LG1+ an 2010er Rahmen). Habe mir dann vom User bommelmaster die Carbonführung geholt und seitdem passt alles! Kann ich nur empfehlen! Und unschlagbar leicht ist sie auch...


----------



## LeonII (29. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Danke für den tip, ich möchte gern was mit bash und richtig stabil. Wenn ih das MRP nicht zum kaufen bekomme, werde ich aber wohl oder übel auf eine funktionierende KeFü umsteigen müssen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (29. Juli 2013)

Noch ein Lob für die blaue Uzzi, ist eines der schönsten Bikes die ich hier gesehen habe.

Gruß


----------



## gigo (29. Juli 2013)

Meinst du meines? Vielen Dank! Leider vernachlässige ich es bis jetzt sehr, weil ich gerade zeitlich einfach überhaupt nicht dazu komme  Hoffe, das ändert sich bald wieder. Neues Kettenblatt liegt schon bereit, so dass ich dann meinen Umbau auf 1x10 hoffentlich endlich abschließen kann! Dann gibt's auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild. 

So, jetzt aber genug - ich habe hier ja gar nix zu suchen mit meinem "alten" Uzzi


----------



## Pleitegeier (25. August 2013)

Da 650B tatsächlich zum Standard erzwungen wird, habe ich mich gefragt, ob die Laufräder auch ins aktuelle Uzzi passen und vor allem auch gut fahrbar bleibt. 

Hat schon mal jemand drüber nachgedacht oder es versucht?


----------



## LeonII (25. August 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe mich nicht damit befasst, hab auch keine Ahnung ob die passen. Du müsstest dich mal an den deutschen Vertrieb wenden, die können dir sicherlich helfen.


Gruß


----------



## Pleitegeier (27. August 2013)

Hi, mich würde mehr die Meinungen anderer Fahrer interessieren.

Passen sollte es und ein offizielles Okay wird es vermutlich nicht geben, glaube auch nicht, dass der dt. Vertrieb sich damit auskennt


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. September 2013)

Jetzt ist der Rahmen endlich bei mir und der Schnellspanner fehlt. Ist es normal, dass Intense den nicht mitliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (5. September 2013)

Was hast denn für ne Achsbreite? Ich habe ja nen neuen Tauschrahmen gekauft, da war keine dabei... Das macht aber auch Sinn. Bei nem neuen Rahmen sollte schon eine dabei sein. Mach mal ein pic.!

Gruß


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. September 2013)

Hi. Sind 142x12er Dropouts und Naben, Karton 3x auf den Kopf gestellt, nichts dabei. Haste ne Idee wo man die Dinger schnell kaufen kann? Hab kein Bock wieder Monate zu warten... 











Gefühlt könnten die hier z.b. passen...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/144884-dt-swiss-rws-steckachse-142x12-x12

EDIT: Habe jetzt auf gut Glück die bestellt:


Syntace - X-12 Steckachse für Hinterbauten, 142mm 


EAN: 4051731105645


----------



## LeonII (5. September 2013)

X12 ist 14mm, müsste passen. 150mm gibt es nur Achse mit Mutter, da ist nix mehr mit Schnellspanner.

Ein Bild vom Rahmen würde mein Herz erwärmen...


MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2013)

X12 ist 142 x 12mm, nicht 14mm. 

Du kannst auch die Syntace X-12 Achse nehmen, die ist viel leichter als die von DT:

http://www.bike24.net/p126092.html?gpo=96676

Bei meinem Carbine war die DT X-12 dabei, ich habe aber gegen die Syntace getauscht.


----------



## LeonII (5. September 2013)

Ja, hab mich verschrieben...


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. September 2013)

Danke euch, dann habe ich die richtige bestellt. 

Beim Rahmen gibt es noch nicht viel zu sehen, aber hier ein Bild von vorhin


----------



## LeonII (5. September 2013)

Doch, doch... Da gibt's schon was zu sehen! Schön, schön... Toll das es noch geklappt hat!

Glückwunsch


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. September 2013)

Vielen Dank!  Meine Geduld war auch fast am Ende. Ich bin seit Januar dran und habe mich im Mai wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten anderer Hersteller für das Uzzi entschieden. Ende Mai ging die Bestellung raus und heute kam es erst bei mir an, hat schon ziemlich genervt.

Jetzt noch auf die Achse warten und ne neue KeFü brauche ich auch noch, aber mit nem bisschen Glück, kommt Samstag alles an


----------



## gigo (5. September 2013)

Beste Farbe! 
Irgendwann lass ich meines auch noch neongelb pulvern...


----------



## LeonII (19. September 2013)

Und wie läuft es so? Ich lasse gerade ein 951 restaurieren, bis auf die jackwire Aussenhülle und Folie habe ich alles am Start. Muss aber noch zwei Wochen auf den Rahmen warten. Mach gerne mal wieder ein pic... 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (20. September 2013)

War heute das erste Mal unterwegs und bin schwer zufrieden. Die Hügel in meiner Gegend komme ich gut hoch und bergab geht es wie Sau, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dämpfer muss ich noch anders einstellen, springt etwas zu stark, aber ich hatte noch keine Lust mich damit zu beschäftigen. 







Du hast schon alles für dein 951 zusammen?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2013)

Mach mal bitte ein scharfes Foto


----------



## Mev (20. September 2013)

Starkes Teil, ich freu mich auf die erste ausfahrt mit dir


----------



## LeonII (20. September 2013)

Hi,

Super! Das ging ja jetzt auch zacki zacki! Ich bin dir auch für ein schlechtes Handy Foto dankbar, wenigstens sieht man mal wie weit du gekommen bist. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Uzzi, auch mit dem 2014er vivid Air bin ich hoch zufrieden! Das Ding ist Mega, leicht einzustellen zudem auch noch. Fürs 951 brauch ich nur noch zwei, drei Kleinteile um vor allem den Rahmen vom Beschichten und Schweißen wieder...

Grüße


----------



## DonGeilo (30. September 2013)

Hey Uzzi gemeinde,

habe eine Frage bezüglich Umwerfer. Am neuen Uzzi ist ja eine high direct mount Aufnahme. Habe mir auch einen vermeindlich passenden XT Umwerfer bestellt nur leider hängt der viel zu hoch. Fahre vorne ein 36er und 22er Kettenblatt. Der jetztige Umwerfer ist wohl eher für 44er Kettenblätter oder so gedacht. Beim 22er würde die Kette unten schon schleifen. Fährt jemand von euch eine ähnliche Kombi und hat eine guten Tipp für einen passenden Umwerfer?

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2013)

Ist das evtl ein 3fach Umwerfer? Du brauchst den 2fach. Ich fahre am Carbine einen 2fach XTR Umwerfer, der passt einwandfrei.


----------



## DonGeilo (30. September 2013)

Ja ist ein 3fach Umwerfer. Mist....dachte, dass das keinen Unterschied macht. Und die 2fach Umwerfer sind länger?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2013)

2fach sind länger, wegen der kleineren Blätter. Und ich meine auch, das der Verstellbereich grösser ist.


----------



## LeonII (30. September 2013)

Hi,

Also ich hatte vorn auch nen 2 Fach XT Umwerfer dran... Hatte aber immer Probleme mit der Kettenkennlinie, hab dann auf 1 Fach mit MRP gewechselt und bin seit dem zufrieden.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco sc (1. November 2013)

Hallo,

kurze Frage an die "ab" 2012er Uzzi Fahrer.
Soweit ich das jetzt richtig recherchiert habe, ist ein Dämpfer mit 216x63 vorgesehen (?).
Hat schon mal jemand einen 222x70 Dämpfer verbaut und mit Offset Buchsen die Erhöhung der Dämpfereinbaulänge wieder reduziert?
Funzt das noch bzgl. Kollision Reifen <-> Sattelrohr?
Und sieht es mit der Fahrbarkeit aus aufgrund des höheren Tretlagers?
Wird die Kennlinie durch diese Idee verschlechtert, z.B. noch höherer notwendiger SAG???


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2013)

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage: hat das 2014er Uzzi einen Ausgang für eine Reverb Stealth?


----------



## Pleitegeier (9. April 2014)

Moin.

Ich habe mir nach langem Hin und Her ne Teleskopstüze gegönnt, aber mir gefällt die Zugführung nicht. Hat jemand ne gute Lösung?


----------



## LeonII (9. April 2014)

@t Marco... Ich habe anfangs einen 222mm vivid verbaut. Hatte keine Probleme, ohne Luft getestet, hat gereicht. Trotzdem wurde mir hier im Forum abgeraten, da für 216mm konstruiert wurde...


MfG


----------



## LeonII (9. April 2014)

@t pleitegeier... Ich habe keine Fernbedienung mehr, ging mir auf die Nüsse das gebaumel und abreißen kann das Gerümpel auch.


MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (9. April 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, danke Dir. Mit nem längeren Aussenzug ist die Uzziwelt in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (30. April 2014)

Hi,

Bin zur Zeit am überlegen mal ne doppelbrücke dran zu machen...
Muss im Winter vielleicht mein 951 verkaufen und überlege wie gut die uzzi den Job ab und an übernehmen kann.
Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat, gern her damit.


MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2014)

Im Intense Thread hab ich ein Uzzi mit Doppelbrücke gesehen.


----------



## LeonII (30. April 2014)

War glaub ne manitou? Ich denke der vivid Air muss dann raus und ein rc4 rein...
Werd vielleicht mal die 40 aus dem 951 rein machen...
Den Dämpfer könnte ich auch gleich tauschen und dann mal testen...

Gruß


----------



## Pleitegeier (2. Mai 2014)

Geht bestimmt, aber wieso meinste ne DC zu brauchen? Das Uzzi geht doch mit Luftfahrwerk auch bergab super.


----------



## LeonII (2. Mai 2014)

Ja sicher, High speed kannst du trotzdem nicht getrennt anpassen? Wenn dein SAG stimmt und der Dämpfer durch geht...?
Ich fahr im Park eben 951, bin also verwöhnt... Könnte meine uzzi auch so im Park fahren, aber dafür sind die Komponenten eigentlich zu schade :-(


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn der Dämpfer durch geht, haste den falsche drin


----------



## LeonII (2. Mai 2014)

Vivid Air...?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2014)

CCDB Air CS habe ich drin, sahnemässig, das Teil ... und leichter als ein Vivid Air


----------



## LeonII (2. Mai 2014)

Hat der ne High speed druckstufe?

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2014)

Der hat eigentlich alles, LSC, HSC, LSR, HSR, Plattform, mehr geht garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (2. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre auch den CCDB, leider nicht den CS, der kam natürlich erst unmitttelbar nach meinem Kauf des "Alten" raus. Fährt sich mMn nicht schlechter als nen Coil, hat mich schwer beeindruckt. 

Ich weiss nicht wie oder was du fährst, aber ich halte mein Uzzi für parktauglich. Ich war ein paar Mal in Willingen und bin besser klargekommen als ich dachte. Im Sommer steht wieder Saalbach an und ich habe auch da keine Bedenken.
Falls Du so trendmässig nen DH Racer werden möchtest, okay, dann ist es vllt nicht das Optimum, aber vom Eindruck her schätze ich dich so nicht ein. Welche Komponenten sind Dir zu schade?


----------



## Pleitegeier (3. Mai 2014)

Gestern habe ich den CCDB noch gelobt, heute scheint er im Arsch zu sein. Bin nix Anspruchsvolles gefahren, habe nur drauf gesessen während ein Freund seinen Reifen aufpumpte und plötzlich bin ich abgesackt. Dämpfer habe ich mehrfach aufgepumpt, aber die Luft hält nicht. Die Luft scheint das Teil nur beim Einfedern zu verlieren, kennt das Problem jemand?


----------



## LeonII (4. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Ich bin im Park eigentlich nur mein 951 gefahren... Wenn du mal in wildbad warst, dann weißt du was ich meine. Da brauche ich mit meinen geiler LRS und nem langen Käfig gar nicht runter...
Auch wenn ich langsam fahre. Zuletzt waren wir in Beerfelden, gerade weil ich Anfänger bin fühle ich mich auf meinem dh bike sicherer. Vielleicht muss ich es aber auch nicht verkaufen, sieht gerade besser aus.

Soll ich eher den CCDB Air CS mit der XV can nehmen? Ist für progressive Hinterbauten, wie schätzt ihr das ein?

Kaputt gehen können sie alles, sind eben Dichtungen drin


----------



## Pleitegeier (4. Mai 2014)

Okay, Laufräder und Käfig sind nen Argument . Aber auch das läst sich tauschen, ich hab mein Uzzi etwas robuster aufgebaut. 

So vom Lesen her würde ich zu dem mit XV greifen.

Nachdem sich mein Frust etwas gelegt hat, habe ich noch nen bisschen rumgetestet. Die LSC scheint definitiv auch hinüber zu sein. Schon beim Setup "klickte" die nicht astrein, jetzt klickt gar nichts mehr, Start- und Endpunkte gibt es auch nicht mehr. Habe den Wolfgang von der Bikeinsel angeschrieben, mal gucken was er vorschlägt. Ich habe einen im Netz mit gleichem Problelm gefunden, er hat seinen Dämpfer ingesamt 6x einschicken müssen. Ich hoffe das bleibt mir erspart


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2014)

In meinem Uzzi ist auch der XV verbaut. Und er passt perfekt zur verbauten Fox 36 Float 180.


----------



## LeonII (4. Mai 2014)

Supi,

Das wollte ich hören... Hab ihn bestellt, vivid ist verkauft. Hätte es damals schon das propedal am cc gegeben hätte ich ihn damals schon gekauft... Die aufwendige einstellerei hat mich aber zusätzlich abgeschreckt.
Was hast du eingestellt? Es gibt ja noch keine vorschlagswerte für die uzzi von cc.


MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte so eine Karte mit Standartwerten dabei glaub ich. Ich such sie die Tage mal raus.


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. Mai 2014)

@LeonII: für welchen Preis haste bestellt? Falls unter 549,-, wo?

@TigersClaw: Jo, stell mal hier ein plz. Ich habe mir mein Setup natürlich nicht gesichert


----------



## LeonII (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Nee 550 stimmt. Man könnte doch mal das setup vom coil testen, dafür gibt es vorschlagswerte für die uzzi?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (17. Mai 2014)

Hat also niemand mal ein setup für den ccdb Air in der Uzzi?

Gruß


----------



## Noeoeoe (17. Mai 2014)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hat also niemand mal ein setup für den ccdb Air in der Uzzi?
> 
> Gruß


https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/intense-uzzi-201213

Ich fand den vivid air aber besser im uzzi.
Bin allerdings auch kein Freund von vielen einstellungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## LeonII (18. Mai 2014)

Moin,

Danke. Die lounge mit der uzzi hatte ich gestern auch gefunden.
Der vivid für flowtrail ist super. Beim dh und freeride muss man zu viel gegen halten.... Wenn man viel pop mag ist das ok, ich brauche aber high speed einsteller weil ich damit nicht klar komme.


MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe CC angeschrieben und die haben mir vorgeschlagen, das Setup vom Coil als Base Tune zu verwenden und in der Lounge nachzufragen. Ich habe Intense angeschrieben (vor ziemlich genau einer Woche) und keine Antwort erhalten, die vom Tiger erwähnte Karte kommt bestimmt Intense selbst. Den Tiger habe ich nochmal per PM angeschrieben, auch keine Antwort 

Aktuell bin ich bei

HSC: 1.5 Umdrehungen
LSC: 11 Klicks
HSR: 2 Umdrehungen
LSR: 14 Klicks

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich zufrieden bin. Dafür müsste ich mal wieder vernünftige Strecken fahren. Der CS ist auf jeden Fall schon mal super


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2014)

Sorry für die Nichtantwort  auf der Karte stehen leider keine Werte, sondern ist blanko zum Eintragen der eigenen Werte. Ich hatte das anders in Erinnerung


----------



## Pleitegeier (19. Mai 2014)

Kein Ding. Das Setup per Imbus ist auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht so ein Krampf wie vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (19. Mai 2014)

Und immer erst ganz auf, soll heißen Richtung minus...?

Gruß


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Dämpfer nicht vor Augen, aber ist wei beim Schrauben, linksrum auf. Intense hat mir übrigens letzte Nacht noch geantwortet:

"The base tune for the Tracer 275 Alloy should be very close to the Uzzi setting. Remember that this is all personal preference, so you’ll need to adjust based on how you’d like the bike to feel."


----------



## LeonII (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir mal gemerkt das minus offen heißt, da ja des "Ventil" ungebremst, sprich offen ist. Das wäre natürlich ein wichtiger Punkt...

Vielleicht kannst du das mal prüfen?


MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gerade zuhause und habe gecheckt, ob sich die Plus- und Minuszeichen mit meiner Denkweise decken und so ist es. Sprich, Minus = Linksrum = auf.


----------



## LeonII (20. Mai 2014)

Also deckt sich unsere Denkweise...


Gruß


----------



## Booder (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe vor ca. einen Jahr den Vivid Air gegen den CCDB Air in meinen Uzzi getauscht.
Es hat mir einige Zeit und Nerven gekostet ihn so einzustellen das er mir taugt. Aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
Obwohl mir jeder davon abgeraten hatte.(Wippt zu stark,viel zu Progressiv usw.)
Da ich aber sehr Technik begeister bin kann ich mich Stundenlang mit sowas beschäftigen.
Und??????
Der Dämpfer ist genau meine Kragenweite. Wippen? Fehlanzeige solange man auf den Bike sitzt, im Wiegetritt fängt er leicht an. macht aber jedes Bike mit den VPP Hinterbau.
Progressiv? Ja was mir aber sehr zu gute kommt. Bin etwas schwerer und habe eine sehr direkt Fahrweise!
Habe mich anfangs auch an den Vorgaben von CC gehalten. Aber es Spielen hier einige Faktoren zusammen.
Wie ist die Fahrweise; defensiv, offensiv oder eher verspielt. Saubere Fahrweise oder sind doch Fehler mit drin
Habe mir dann aber auch jede Veränderung aufgeschrieben. So konnte ich immer wieder zurück auf den Stand der mir bis dahin am besten taugte und wieder von da aus anfangen.
Ich kann nur gutes davon berichten.


----------



## LeonII (21. Mai 2014)

Und dein Setup? Jetzt hast du neugierig gemacht... Ich verkaufe jetzt erst mal die float 36, scheiß auf 300g.

Gruß


----------



## Booder (22. Mai 2014)

Mein Setup für meine Hometrails:
140-150 PSI
LSC: 17
HSC: 2 Umdrehungen
LSR: 16
HSR: 1 3/4 Umdrehungen
Immer ausgehend von  - nach +
Wohlgemerkt auf den Homtrails sind einige Flat Drop's dabei.
Wenn ich Zillertal oder Teneriffa fahre fahre ich wesentlich weicher!


----------



## LeonII (23. Mai 2014)

Wo du überall fahren kannst/ tolle Möglichkeiten... Voll geil! Mir ist heute mein Hinterbau am 951 gerissen :-(.
Danke für deine Daten, muss jetzt schnell die uzzi fürs grobe zusammen/ umbauen. Da werde ich deine settings testen.
Mal schauen ob ich nen neuen Hinterbau kaufe, oder schweißen lasse...


Gruß


----------



## LeonII (30. Mai 2014)

Also, der Dämpfer ist wirklich toll... Habe drei setups verglichen und die Mitte genommen. Kleines bissle noch selber optimieren und dann passt es.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraveller (15. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mir nun auch mal ein Uzzi und damit mein Traumbike gegönnt, allerdings habe ich dazu einige Fragen, und zwar: was für einen Formula Adapter braucht man bei 135er Ausfallenden und einer 180er Scheibe hinten?
Da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich 2 oder 3-fach fahren will, wollte ich Fragen wo die Probleme liegen. Also eine Kettenführung brauche ich nicht. Der Umwerfer wird ja direkt am Sattelrohr befestigt, also brauche ich keinen e-Type Umwerfer, oder?

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Teaser (15. August 2014)

@biketraveller 
Vielleicht kann ich etwas helfen. Ich denke, dass sich die 135 nicht von den 142-Ausfallenden unterscheiden. Daher wirst Du wohl einen normalen Adapter Rahmen IS2000 auf Bremse mit Postmount, Durchmesser 180 brauchen. Bei dem Umwerfer ist die Frage, ob Dein Rahmen das 2011er-Modell ist oder jünger. Bei meinem 13er Modell gibt es so einen Direct High Mount, war für mich auch neu. Die älteren Modelle müssten ganz normal mit Schelle um das Sattelrohr funktionieren.
Gruß


----------



## biketraveller (15. August 2014)

@Teaser 
ja vielen Dank! damit hast du mir schon mal sehr geholfen. So wie es aussieht habe ich eventuell einen falschen Adapter geschickt bekommen, denn da steht IS160 drauf, allerdings soll der dann am VR 160 sein und am HR 180...hab ihn gestern angeschraubt und mit Unterlegscheiben wüde der auch passen, aber das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, das der nur mit Unterlegscheiben passt...!
Wegen des Umwerfers habe ich die info, das ein e-Type umwerfer montiert werden muss, aber da ich ja kein Kettenführung oder ähnliches montieren will, sollte es hoffentlich ohne Schleifen alles passen, so das ich den umwerfer dann direkt am Sattelrohr montieren kann... ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. November 2014)

Hi Leute, 
bei meinem 2013er Uzzi ist ein Fox Van RC mit Feder 400x2.80 verbaut,mein Gewicht mit Rucksack ca.75kg. Hat jemand eine gute Einstellung dafür? 
P.s: möchte viele Höhenmeter und viele Trails fahren


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. November 2014)

Hi,
weiß von euch jemand die genau Farbbezeichnung vom Intense Blau Ral??
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/966910


----------



## LeonII (14. November 2014)

Ich würde vermuten das das schwierig wird, das ist ja eine


----------



## LeonII (14. November 2014)

Leicht durchsichtige Farbe ist... Denke nicht das es die als RAL gibt.


MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2014)

Das wird als Ral auch garnicht funzen, weil sich der Ton je nach Licht ändert. Es ist aber definitiv die genialste Farbe, die ein Bike haben kann


----------



## LeonII (15. November 2014)

Da bin ich bei dir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2014)

Mal 2 Beispiele, wie unterschiedlich ... aber jedes Mal schweinegeil ... die Farbe wirken kann. Es ist ein und das selbe Uzzi


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. November 2014)

geil  und ich hab das glück das mein UZZI dieselbe Farbe besitzt


----------



## biketraveller (4. Dezember 2014)

as blau ist eine Lasur. Zuerst muss silber gepulvert werden, und dann kommt das Lasurblau drüber. Wie die genaue Farbezeichnung von dem blau ist, weiss ich zwar nicht, aber das dürfte icht schwer sein herauszufinden.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das Uzzi nicht zuerst silber gepulvert wird.


----------



## biketraveller (4. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es eine Lasurpulverung ist, muss erst mit silber oder chrom unterpulvert werden damit der Lasur Effekt voll zur Geltung kommt. Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen aber ich hab ein blaues Intense Uzzi im Schlafzimmer stehen und der Rahmen ist silber gepulvert worden und dann kam die blaue Lasur drüber.  Sieht genauso aus wie das gekaufte "original" blau von Intense...


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. Dezember 2014)

Passt der Marzocchi Roco Air 215X63,5 am Uzzi und sind die buchsen vom Fox Van gleich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (4. Dezember 2014)

Müsste passen. Hatte den Air tst drin.


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. Dezember 2014)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem manitou swinger expert air??


----------



## biketraveller (15. Dezember 2014)

Das blau heisst übrigens candy blue


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. Dezember 2014)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem manitou swinger expert air??



und weiss jemand die Dämpfer Buchsen Maße ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. Dezember 2014)

Hier mag ja nich zufällig jemand n Uzzi verkaufen?

Hab nur 2 Bedingungen:
-Größe L
-2012/2013er Modell mit "aktualisierter" Geo

Ich freu mich über Hilfe, oder Hinweise eines zu finden! :-D

Cheers, Max


----------



## Custom Waidler (23. Dezember 2014)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hier mag ja nich zufällig jemand n Uzzi verkaufen?
> 
> Hab nur 2 Bedingungen:
> -Größe L
> ...




wie groß bist du weil du ein L brauchst?


----------



## HC-Maxi (23. Dezember 2014)

ich bin 1,84.
Hab jetzt n SS2 in M und muss sagen, dass es mich nicht stören würde, wenn es etwas länger wäre. Es würde mich allerdings auch nicht stören, wenn es gleich lang bleibt


----------



## biketraveller (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallöle,

ich bräuchte für ein Uzzi VPX einen Main Pivot Bolt. Also quasi den Schraubbolzen für die untere Umlenkung. Könnte mir jemand so ein Teil drehen, denn ich sehe es nicht ein für einen Bolzen 33 Euronen (bei hibike) hinzulegen?!
Blöde Kommentare bezüglich teures bike, teure Teile erspart mir bitte, Danke!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Dezember 2014)

biketraveller schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> ich bräuchte für ein Uzzi VPX einen Main Pivot Bolt. Also quasi den Schraubbolzen für die untere Umlenkung. Könnte mir jemand so ein Teil drehen, denn ich sehe es nicht ein für einen Bolzen 33 Euronen (bei hibike) hinzulegen?!
> Blöde Kommentare bezüglich teures bike, teure Teile erspart mir bitte, Danke!
> ...




hier wäre er etwas billiger 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...zZFNjQ0MyZrYXRpZD0xMDM2JmdibnI9MzY=&pnr=20153


----------



## biketraveller (31. Dezember 2014)

Hi, 

Danke für deine Antwort.  Hab den Bolzen da jetzt auch bestellt. Letztens habe ich da auch etwas bestellt und dann meinten die das wenn man innerhalb von 2 Wochen nichts von denen hört, die Bestellung wohl storniert wird weil das Teil dann nicht lieferbar ist...fand ich auch etwas komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 
hat jemand schon mal einen Rahmen schweißen lassen? Mein Slopestyle reißt gerade...


----------



## DonGeilo (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Fahrenheit,
ich hatte auch ein SS welches am Übergang Oberrohr/Sitzrohr einen Riss bekommen hat. Habe es schweißen lassen was an sich leider nicht so gut funktioniert hat, da sich das Alu nur schlecht verbinden lässt (ist ja schon getempert). Letztendes hatte ich kein Vertrauen mehr in den Rahmen und habe nach einer langen, vergeblichen Suche nach einem neuen Hauptrahmen die Einzelteile verkauft. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## biketraveller (2. Oktober 2015)

Moin, denke wenn ein Rahmen einmal gerissen oder gebrochen ist, wird es echt schwer den Rahmen wieder einigermassen sicher schweissen zu lassen...
Gerade weil er ja nach und vorbehandelt wurde.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. Oktober 2015)

Okay, danke für die Einschätzungen. Intense selber hält es für Machbar. Ich kenne mich beim Fügen und gerade bei Alu nicht so gut aus.
Hätte vermutet, dass bei mit einer anschließenden Wärmebehandlung machbar wäre. Aber ja, die Frage nach dem "Gefühl" mit dem Rahmen dicke Sprünge anzugehen... man weiß es nicht. 
@DonGeilo: Wo hattest du es machen lassen?
Bin mit dem Rahmen ansich nämlich noch recht zufrieden und würde es noch eine Saison fahren.


----------



## biketraveller (2. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn es Intense für machbar hält und die sich mit sowas auskennen...warum dann nicht Intense kontaktieen und den Rahmen da hinschicken?? Versuchen kann man es ja mal...Meiner Meinung sollte Intense auch daran interessiert sein zufriedene Kunden zu haben!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber alleine vom Porto her wird das nicht wirtschaftlich machbar sein. Der Rahmen ist über 7 Jahre alt.
Habe mal bei einigen Firmen in D angefragt , mal abwarten.


----------



## biketraveller (2. Oktober 2015)

Schreib die doch erstmal freundlich an, und warte deren Reaktion ab. 7 Jahre für einen Rahmen aus einer Edelschmiede finde ich auch eine etwas knappe Lebenserwartung. Andere Firmen geben sogar eine Lebenslange Garantie, auch im Renneinsatz!!


----------



## biketraveller (2. Oktober 2015)

Was hast du denn für deinen Rahmen bezahlt, wenn du meinst das es nicht wirtschaftlich ist?! Porto 
in die USA kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt...!


----------



## Booder (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Uzzi Gemeinde
verkaufe gerade einen Uzzi Rahmen in M(Raw) mit dem Üblichen Riss im Hinterbau.
Nur falls einer Interesse hat einfach per PN mal melden!

Gruß Booder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraveller (3. Oktober 2015)

"Üblicher Riss im Hinterbau"??????


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. Oktober 2015)

biketraveller schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für deinen Rahmen bezahlt, wenn du meinst das es nicht wirtschaftlich ist?! Porto
> in die USA kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt...!



Also Porto kostet schon gar nicht so wenig. Alleine für ein neues Ausfallende musste ich 50 Dollar für den Versand zahlen. 
Außerdem hatte ich Intense auch schon gefragt und eine Absage bekommen. Sie schweißen das nicht. Daher suche ich ja hier in D jemanden. Aber ich werde nicht in einen alten Rahmen ein paar hundert Euro für eine Reparatur bezahlen. 
Schade ist es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## biketraveller (5. Oktober 2015)

Okay. In der Tat ist das schon echt ärgerlich wenn so ein Rahmen von einer solchen "Edelschmiede" bricht...soetwas spricht nicht gerade für eine Firma....


----------



## DonGeilo (5. Oktober 2015)

Hey Fahrenheit,
frage mal bei den hiesigen Schmieden Nikolai und Alutech nach. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr woher aber ich meine mal von Usern gelesen zu haben, die ihren gerissene Rahmen dort haben schweißen lassen. Dort sollte man auf jeden fall Ahnung haben.
Grüße
Daniel


----------



## iRider (5. Oktober 2015)

biketraveller schrieb:


> Okay. In der Tat ist das schon echt ärgerlich wenn so ein Rahmen von einer solchen "Edelschmiede" bricht...soetwas spricht nicht gerade für eine Firma....



Also nach 7 Jahren Benutzung würde ich da keinen Vorwurf machen. Nix hält ewig.


----------



## biketraveller (5. Oktober 2015)

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch wenig edlere Schmieden die Lebenslang Garantie geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mal bei zwei Firmen angefragt. Aber irgendwie fühle ich mich mit was geschweißtem Rahmen. Ich fahre das Rad jetzt im Winter noch und beobachte den Riss mal. Wenn er weiter wächst, dann wird es ersetzt.

Grundsätzlich finde ich auch, dass ein Rahmen nach intensiver Benutzung über sieben Jahre irgendwann mal vershclissen sein kann. Allerdings ist bei dem Intense wirklich soo viel kaputt gegangen, dass es eigentlich nicht akzeptabel ist: Umlenkhebel oben, Umlenkhebel unten, zwei Bolzen, linkes Ausfallende... Das war teuer und nervig. Daher kommt mir kein Intense mehr ins Haus.


----------



## biketraveller (6. Oktober 2015)

Jup, das sehe ich genauso!Nur mit den 7 Jahren sehe ich das ein bisschen anders, aber das ist ja auch voll okay! Nach den ganzen Berichten über Rahmenrisse würde ich mir auch kein Intense mehr kaufen!


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2015)

Was macht Ihr mit Euren Rädern? Meine Intense sind mit ein wenig Pflege schön zuverlässig. Der gebrochene Rahmen bei dem der Intense Kundenservice mir sehr geholfen hat ist nicht unter mir gebrochen (und es war ein bekannter Konstruktionsfehler).


----------



## biketraveller (6. Oktober 2015)

Na ehrlich gesagt ist mir mein Intense auch noch nicht gebrochen und das wird mir auch hoffentlich nicht passieren. Hab ein 2012er (?) Uzzi...


----------



## biketraveller (8. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Anleitung wo genau die ganzen Unterlegscheiben (Ausfallende, Umlenkhebel) hinkommen?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (8. Oktober 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr mit Euren Rädern? Meine Intense sind mit ein wenig Pflege schön zuverlässig. Der gebrochene Rahmen bei dem der Intense Kundenservice mir sehr geholfen hat ist nicht unter mir gebrochen (und es war ein bekannter Konstruktionsfehler).



Ich hab das rad schon recht intensiv benutzt, aber trotzdem gepflegt. Waurm die ganzen Teile den Geist aufgegeben haben, weiß ich auch nicht. Es ist aber der einzige Rahmen im Freundeskreis in den letzten sechs Jahren, der so viele Defekte hatte. Und das einzige Intense.


----------



## biketraveller (14. März 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der obere und untere Umlenkhebel vom Tazer baugleich von denen des Uzzi VP's sind?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## abakus66 (14. März 2016)

Der untere müsste passen, guckst Du hier: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...2hzdHJpbmc9aW50ZW5zZSZzej0yJnNwPTMx&pnr=22037


----------



## biketraveller (16. März 2016)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. September 2016)

Welche Dämpfer passen noch zum Uzzi ausser Cane Creek?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (18. September 2016)

Alle in der richtigen Länge, je nach Vorliebe, und Setting Möglichkeiten die man möchte...
Die einen wollen viel einstellen, die anderen wenig. Wenn man das Volume noch verändern kann finde ich das auch toll. Gerade bei den intense Bike finde ich das praktisch die endprogression anzupassen.
Ich fahre gerade einen Fox float X2 und finde ihn toll. Allerdings fühlt er sich härter an als mein CCDB coil. Fahre aber kein intense mehr sondern Devinci wilson.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. September 2016)

Kann man einen 222x65 Einbaulänge statt 216x63 verbauen?
Das kann doch den Rahmen nicht schädigen oder?


----------



## Teaser (18. September 2016)

Wenn ich mir den oberen Umlenkhebel an meinem Uzzi anschaue, dann hat der bei vorgesehenem 216mm-Dämpfer ungefähr 5mm Platz zum Sattelrohr. Demnach dengelt Dir ein 6mm längerer Dämpfer im besten Fall das Alu kaputt. Außerdem, was möchtest Du erreichen? Das Uzzi hat doch schon mit 180mm Federweg genug Reserven.
Grooze
teaser


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. September 2016)

Ich würde einen 222x65 zu einen sehr günstigen Preis bekommen


----------



## biketraveller (19. September 2016)

Was für einen Rahmen habt ihr denn? Mein Uzzi Rahmen hat nämlich eine 222er Einbaulänge..?!


----------



## LeonII (19. September 2016)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach Bj abhängig...


----------



## biketraveller (19. September 2016)

Okay. Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen? Mir ist der irgendwie nicht wendig genug. Habe zum Vergleich ein Morewood und das ist wie Tag und Nacht. Bin schon am überlegen den Rahmen zu verkaufen...


----------



## LeonII (19. September 2016)

Naja,

Nen Vergleich zu morewood habe ich nicht... Wenig wendig ist Radstand, Lenkwinkel, Vorbau abhängig, Kettenstrebenlänge usw.
Einen Teil kann man nachträglich verändern, anderes nicht.
Für mich war damal mein uzzi weniger ein tourenbike, mehr ein Bike für alles, also auch für freeride und park. Dazu ist ein langer Rafstand und Laufruhe natürlich gut. Aber wenn du auf morewood zufriedener warst, musst du wieder wechseln.
Ich finde den vpp Hinterbau sehr speziell. Am 951 hieß das, wenn man dachte es geht nicht schneller, ging es schneller, der Hinterbau ist zum ballern gedacht also v max. Bei einen enduro sehe ich vpp leider nicht so passend, es sei denn man mag Sofas ;-)


----------



## biketraveller (19. September 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort! Ja ich sehe das genauso! Das Uzzi ist wohl eher für Parks und schnelle Abfahrten gedacht als für technische trails. Obwohl es bei Intense ja als Allzweckwaffe angepriesen wurde, aber eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht. Aber egal. 
Dann werde ich mich wohl von dem Rahmen trennen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (22. September 2016)

Bin jetzt schon am überlegen einen Coil zu verbauen......weiß jemand welche Federhärte ich brauch bei einem Gesamtgewicht mit Rucksack so ca.75kg?


----------



## riotrandy (22. September 2016)

Bei welchem Federweg   bei 180 würde ich mal mit einem 400 bis 450 anfangen, Stahlfedern zum Probieren kosten ja nicht die Welt. Grade5 liefert auch in 25er Schritten.
kleiner Tipp: http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
Was für ein Dämpfer soll es denn werden?


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. September 2016)

Dachte an den Marzocchi TST R 
Federweg 180mm


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. September 2016)

Teaser schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den oberen Umlenkhebel an meinem Uzzi anschaue, dann hat der bei vorgesehenem 216mm-Dämpfer ungefähr 5mm Platz zum Sattelrohr. Demnach dengelt Dir ein 6mm längerer Dämpfer im besten Fall das Alu kaputt. Außerdem, was möchtest Du erreichen? Das Uzzi hat doch schon mit 180mm Federweg genug Reserven.
> Grooze
> teaser



Nein Mir gehts nicht um mehr Federweg,sondern ich würde günstig zu einen neuen kommen?
Könnte man vielleicht mit Offsetbuchsen wieder ausgleichen oder?


----------



## Teaser (24. September 2016)

@Custom Waidler
Mit Offsetbuchsen bekommst Du das Einbaumaß eventuell auf verträgliche 219-220mm. Könnte also passen. Allerdings hat der Dämpfer ja auch mehr Hub und lässt den Hinterbau weiter einfedern. Dann könnte dieser von der anderen Seite an Dein Sattelrohr knallen. Da hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, wieviel Platz zwischen Hinterbaustrebe und Sattelrohr bei komplett eingefedertem 216er übrig ist. Preis hin oder her, das gibt doch fast alle schönen Dämpfer in 216. Dann lieber etwas Geld zusammen nehmen und vernünftig. Ich hatte schon den DVO Jade drin, der ging super, DB Inline war auch klasse (aber defektanfällig) und grade fahre ich einen getravelten Moto C2R, den ich ziemlich gut finde, allerdings nur, wenn es eher Park- und abfahrtlastig zugeht. Der Moto mit nem Climb Switch wäre ein Traum. Guck doch mal nach dem CaneCreek inline Coil. Der vereint grade so ziemlich alles (auf dem Papier) bei moderatem Gewicht.
Grooze
teaser


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues Jahr Euch Allen 

Frage:
Weiß von euch jemand welche genaue Alu-Legierung der Uzzi Rahmen hat bzw. ist dieser Eloxalfähig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraveller (1. Januar 2017)

Moin,

jo Danke, wünsche ich Dir auch!
Ich denke das es kein Problem wäre den Rahmen zu eloxieren. Das Problem werden allerdings die Schweissnähte sein, denn da kommt es auch die Zusammensetzung des Materials an. Dadurch werden die Schweissnähte andersfarbig.


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2017)

Das würde ich in Kauf nehmen und die Schweißnähte sollten eh wegstechen


----------



## biketraveller (1. Januar 2017)

Weg oder vorstechen? 
Bei dunklen Farben ist das eh nicht so wild, bei hellen würde ich es eher pulvern lassen...


----------



## riotrandy (3. Januar 2017)

Joa, frohes neues Jahr! Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Rahmen aus 6061 hergestellt wurde. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob das auch auf die beiden Links zutrifft.


----------



## Custom Waidler (7. Januar 2017)

ja wenn das so ist dann werde ich den Rahmen Schwarz Eloxieren lassen (bzw.mach ich selber) 
Das 6061 Alu ist sehr gut zum Eloxieren geeignet  
Zum Einfärben von hellen Farben zwar nicht so toll durch den Kupferanteil,aber da es ja eh schwarz wird ist das nicht schlimm.
Jetzt kommt es nur noch auf die Schweißnähte an wie sich die verhalten,aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Custom Waidler (9. Februar 2017)

Hi,
hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung ob das Worksblue ein Pulverlack oder Nasslack ist??


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Oktober 2020)

Servus, wer fährt von euch das Uzzi mit 11oder 12 Fach?


----------



## LeonII (10. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
Ich habe auf 11 Fach gewechselt...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Oktober 2020)

Welches Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kettenblatt?


----------



## boe_ser (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahr 2x11 mit M8000 XT-Schaltwerk und 11-46 (allerdings mit Hammerschmidt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mission Control (9. Oktober 2022)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Da es ja keine sinnvolle G3-Dropout- Lösung gibt, das Uzzi mit vernünftgen 650er Hinterreifen zu fahren und es schade ist um die schönen alten Rahmen, bin ich am überlegen mal einen Alu Tracer Hinterbau mit den G1 27.5 Dropouts einzusetzen... hat das schon mal jemand probiert.

Die Einbaubreiten am Umlenker oben  und unten am VPP Link sollten ja ähnlich sein. ?

Auf jeden Fall werde ich das mal probieren, habe eigentlich alles an Tracers und Uzzis rumstehen


----------



## LeonII (9. Oktober 2022)

Hi,

Ich dachte ich hatte mal Dropouts für 27.5 gesehen… billig waren sie nicht, deshalb hinten 26 vorne 27.5

Grüße


----------



## Teaser (9. Oktober 2022)

Hmm, willste sowas machen:








						Intense Uzzi 27.5
					

View Vital MTB member FanatikBikeCo's mountain bike check "Intense Uzzi 27.5".




					www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## Mission Control (12. Oktober 2022)

Teaser schrieb:


> Hmm, willste sowas machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben nicht. Ein 2.25er Reifen ist für mich für so ein Bike total inadäquat, insbesondere da die Tire Clearance mit dem G3 Hinterbau dort schon eine Katastrophe ist. Es muss mindestens ein 2.35 oder 2.4er sein, damit das für mich für einen Freerider passt. 

Ich probiere das aus mit dem Tracer 27.5 Hinterbau und dann….😊


----------



## Mission Control (12. Oktober 2022)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich dachte ich hatte mal Dropouts für 27.5 gesehen… billig waren sie nicht, deshalb hinten 26 vorne 27.5
> 
> Grüße




27.5/26 Fahre ich aktuell auch, alles mit Cris King und den originalen G3 in längster Position usw. aber ich bin nicht wirklich happy. G3 für 27.5 habe ich nie gesehen und die Umbaulösungen mit schmalen Schlappen taugen auf dem Trail nix, und da gehört das Ding nun mal hin. Mein aktuelles 2013er (29/27.5) Tracer ist viel schneller obwohl nominell viel weniger Federweg.


----------



## Mission Control (1. November 2022)

Mission Control schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Ein 2.25er Reifen ist für mich für so ein Bike total inadäquat, insbesondere da die Tire Clearance mit dem G3 Hinterbau dort schon eine Katastrophe ist. Es muss mindestens ein 2.35 oder 2.4er sein, damit das für mich für einen Freerider passt.
> 
> Ich probiere das aus mit dem Tracer 27.5 Hinterbau und dann….😊








Also dieses Weekend verheirate ich probehalber mal das Uzzi mit 241er Dämpfer mit dem 27.5er Tracer Hinterbau … und dann stecke ich probehalber mal ne 29er Fox 38 rein 😊… wenn das geht und einigermassen vernünftige Winkel hat …🤪


----------



## Mission Control (1. November 2022)

Also es Funktioniert leider nicht, unten tipptopp, man bräuchte aber eine andere obere Linkage .. hab’s mit Tracer, Uzzi und diversen Santa Cruz Umlenkungen versucht, geht alles nicht. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee 💡??? Will einfach nicht aufgeben


----------

